# i need these drivers



## alfredw1

i have no idea what the name of the product is or anything. i only know that its from pinnacle. its some sort of tuner or something. can someone tell what it is and what it is used for? i need the drivers.

View attachment 1286

View attachment 1287


----------



## Geoff

Did you go to Pinnacle's site and see if you can download them there?


----------



## jp198780

yeahh, and you said you dont know what it is, try searching their Products, and see if you can find that.


----------



## alfredw1

i searched but they only have new products and i am guessing that the one i have is discontinued but i cant find discontinued products on the site.


----------



## Geoff

Is there a model number on the back anywhere, it would be much easier to find a driver if you have a product name or model.


----------



## alfredw1

it says 203560639.


----------



## The_Other_One

That number sounds more like a serial rather than a model number.  Anyway, no clue about the device, but I will say many Pinnacle devices almost require Pinnacle's editing studio.  This one might not, but I'm not sure.

Also, as you can probably see on their site, they purchased Dazzle, so some things are just relabled Dazzle products.


----------



## LaptopExtreme

It's called the Pinnacle LINX USB Plus. It's a video capture cable.


----------



## jp198780

niceee, good job, im guessing you had 1 of those?


----------



## alfredw1

hey thanks man, i got the drivers. do you know where i can get a free software that i can use with this?


----------

